# N'est pas Philippe IV, roi d'Espagne et arrière-petit-fils de Charles Quint, qui veut!



## Girl_Afraid

Buongiorno a tutti!
Avrei bisogno di aiuto con la traduzione di questa frase. E' la parte finale di un testo di critica d'arte relativo ad un quadro di Rubens, che sembra sia servito da modello per la realizzazione di una pala d'altare commissionatagli da un duca. Rubens realizza questo quadro per fornire al suo mecenate (uomo raffinato ma prepotente e presuntuoso) un'idea accurata del soggetto che intende dipingere. 
Scrivo qui di seguito tutto il paragrafo e il mio tentativo di traduzione:

"Que voulez-vous, XXX, entiché de l'art de Rubens, après sa conversion au catholicisme, est un mécène de fable, mais se comportera toujour comme un parvenu. *N'est pas Philippe IV, roi d'Espagne et arrière-petit-fils de Charles Quint, qui veut! Alors on peut dialoguer avec Rubens comme Velazquez...*"

Mio tentativo:

"Cosa volete, Wolfgang Guglielmo, infatuatosi dell’arte di Rubens dopo essersi convertito al cattolicesimo, è un mecenate favoloso, ma si comporterà sempre come un parvenu. *Non è Filippo IV, re di Spagna e bisnipote di Carlo Quinto, che vuole! Quindi possiamo dialogare con Rubens come Velázquez…*"

Forse c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge, ma mi sembra che questa frase non abbia alcun senso. Potete aiutarmi?

Grazie mille in anticipo e buona domenica!


----------



## patriziaf

Non "che vuole" ma "chi vuole".
Nel senso di "Non tutti possono essere (come) Filippo IV, Re di Spagna e bisnipote di Carlo V. Il tizio in questione non riuscirà mai a comportarsi come un nobile ma resterà sempre un parvenu.


----------



## Girl_Afraid

Grazie mille patriziaf! In effetti avevo pensato a questa spiegazione, ma non ero molto sicura. 
Ne approfitto per chiedere anche se l'ultima frase ("*Alors on peut dialoguer avec Rubens comme Velazquez...**"*) è tradotta correttamente... o se c'è dietro qualche messaggio subliminale che non colgo... Io so solo che Velazquez fu nominato pittore di corte dal re Filippo IV, che incontrò Rubens in Spagna, durante una missione diplomatica di quest'ultimo, che i due pittori divennero amici e che in seguito Velazquez decise di visitare l'Italia. Non capisco cosa c'entra la questione del "dialogo". 
Potete aiutarmi? Vi ringrazio!


----------



## patriziaf

Non so cosa dirti. Forse se riporti qui le frasi seguenti...


----------



## Girl_Afraid

Ehm... il fatto è che il testo finisce così, puntini di sospensione compresi. Non ci sono altre frasi, ma solo le note. Infatti non riesco a capire se si tratta di una "battuta" che non colgo 
Inserisco la parte precedente, magari è d'aiuto:

"_La nécessité de devoir présenter un modèle soigné à un mécène raffiné mais assez présomptueux et prépotent, qui comme toutes les personnes puissantes n'est guère préparé à recevoir sans discuter une oeuvre d'art même d'un artist aussi éminent et célèbre que Rubens à cette époque impose au peintre d'être prudent: offrir à son mécene une vision d'ensemble qui le convainque de l'excellance de son art._" (dopo inizia la parte "Que voulez-vous"...)


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
se capisco bene il senso delle frase la traduzione potrebbe essere “_Solo allora si può discutere con Rubens cos__ì come con Velazquez” _(ossia solo essendo il re di Spagna, quindi un personaggio che può vantare un grado di nobiltà e una discendenza di ben altro livello rispetto al duca di cui si parla).


----------



## Anaiss

Intendi quindi: alors=en ce cas là --> 'solo in quel caso' (se fosse il re di Spagna)? 
Caspita, hai aperto un mondo Ragio! Potrebbe avere seriamente un senso così.


----------



## Girl_Afraid

Grazie Ragio! In effetti così avrebbe senso... Quindi potrebbe essere che manca un "avec" ("...avec Rubens comme AVEC Velazquez")? Mi piace il tuo suggerimento


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti, 
vedi qui tra le varie definizioni di *comme* (_Exprime l'addition: ainsi que, et aussi_)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ragio said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> se capisco bene il senso delle frase la traduzione potrebbe essere “_Solo allora si può discutere con Rubens cos__ì come con Velazquez” _(ossia solo essendo il re di Spagna, quindi un personaggio che può vantare un grado di nobiltà e una discendenza di ben altro livello rispetto al duca di cui si parla).


Bravissimo, Ragio, io non ci avevo capito niente... in francese!


----------

